# Schraubenfestiger



## Damien (7. Februar 2003)

hi,

hat es sinn auf eine leicht eingefettete schraube einen schraubenfestiger draufzuhauen oder nicht?


----------



## ey-le-an (7. Februar 2003)

muss die gefettet sein? wenn nicht, mach doch das fett weg wenns geht, aber irgendwas wirds schon geben, habe leider keine ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (8. Februar 2003)

Naja, wenn du als Schraubensicherung Loctite nehmen willst, dann muss der Untergrund fett- und ölfrei sein. Das Zeug kann sonst net trocknen auch wenn kein Sauerstoff mehr rankommt.
Also wenn möglich Werkstück entfetten und  dann nen Tropfen Loctite ins Gewinde!

Was willst du denn machen??

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Februar 2003)

Wenns nur leicht gefettet ist wirds trotzdem härter. Allerdings ist es immernoch einfacher die Schraube wieder rauszudrehn...


----------

